# Info Please 8" Brown Watkins bottle



## jskirk (Apr 18, 2010)

How old is this Brown Watkins bottle and does it have any value, Thanks fo any reply   Jay


----------



## jskirk (Apr 18, 2010)

Bottom Pic


----------



## epackage (Apr 18, 2010)

1910-20 and a very common bottle with little value, nice color though for your collection...Keep em' coming...Jim


----------



## Wangan (Apr 18, 2010)

All bottles have value,even if to just hold something,ie,a liquid,or to look at if broken.Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.Nice bottle btw![]


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 18, 2010)

It's most likely from the early 1900's maybe up to 1920.  I don't think it's worth more than a few dollars to most collectors.
 It has the look of the older medicine bottles, though.


----------



## #1twin (Apr 18, 2010)

Watkins was a furniture polish or household products. It is a nice color considering most of the ones I have found are clear. Any bottle is a collector to someone and may bring $5 or more to the right individual. If you like it in your collection, there is the value alone. I would keep it[]  Hope this helps,  Marvin


----------



## madman (Apr 18, 2010)

nice bottle


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello, I've dug a few Watkins but never in amber. 
I like it!


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 19, 2010)

I think it's a neat bottle .The Watkins co. made a lot diffrent products .Heres a few a.
  bill


----------



## jskirk (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the info and replys................Jay


----------

